# Dont....



## Jud (Nov 4, 2006)

Quit taking 200mgs of zoloft and then try to start up again at 200mgs 1 month later. When your doctor tells you "dont just quit this medacation" or "We need to slowly work you up to 200mgs 50mgs at a time" they really mean it. I was so stupid, one night i came home from work and was like wow i feel like shit y not just start up on zoloft again? haha well about 2 hrs after taking it i woke up shivering in a sweat in my room. ran for my cigs and heaved over the toilet for like 20mins. Then my dad rushed me down to the hospital at like 4 in the a.m. but since then my anxity got like 5times worse. I used to think i was doing horrible but i never new what horrible was until i od'ed on zoloft.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2006)

yea, since drugs like that are long term its really bad to do something like that, different drugs u can up the dose once and be fine, but zoloft isnt a fast acting drug, its a drug u need to take on a continious basis at the same dose, it's a good thing you got to the hospital though, that could have resulted much worse.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Lucky for you ssri's arent very toxic. It usually takes a hell of alot to kill a person and it doesent happen very often. This is one reason why doctor's like ssri's so much they dont have to worry so much about a suicidal patient overdosing and killing themselves on their medication.

This is not to say that a ssri overdose isint dangerous. Not to mention how goddamn unpleasant it would be to overdose on one.

You where lucky that you werent taking a tricyclic. They are VERY dangerous in overdose. They completly screw up your heart when you OD. There have been cases of people dying week's or even month's after overdosing on a tricyclic because of the heart damage. Now that must be a truely horrible death.


----------

